# Crypto trading now available at Popular stock trading app



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Robinhood will offer cryptocurrency trading next month. Commission free, twenty-four seven. 400,000 signups already.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been using the app for about a month and a half now. Nothing big, just messing around with pocket change and penny stocks. Still, I've been impressed with the free trading. I'm not sure what the crypto trading will really add to the experience, but it will likely increase the user base at least. Good to have diversity in options too.


----------

